# Teens-ish Peerless



## Coaster Brake (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, after cleaning, greasing, getting tires, figuring out that armless brake, here it is.







Armless coaster brake






It doesn't look like it, but this thing has an absurd gear ratio, and it can pick up some serious speed.


----------



## bud poe (Nov 7, 2012)

Neat bike!  What did you use for tires?  Are those the OG rims?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Nov 7, 2012)

bud poe said:


> Neat bike!  What did you use for tires?  Are those the OG rims?




Those are the rims it came with, the front hub is a ND model M, and the tires are singletubes.


----------



## bud poe (Nov 8, 2012)

Cool, great looking bike!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 8, 2012)

Ahh, she l@@ks wonderful!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 8, 2012)

Is the rear hub a Musselman armless?

Front fork is bent a bit, an easy fix.

Cool bike!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Nov 8, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Is the rear hub a Musselman armless?
> 
> Front fork is bent a bit, an easy fix.
> 
> Cool bike!




The hub says "Improved peerless brake Pat. no 800,000 something July '07", but its guts sure do look a lot like a musselman hub, though it's stopping power is abysmal.

And yes, the front fork is pretty hammered, and the chain is stretched rather impressively...


----------



## gtflyte (Nov 8, 2012)

Where is the best source that I can purchase those singletubes?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Nov 8, 2012)

gtflyte said:


> Where is the best source that I can purchase those singletubes?




Just put an ad out here on the CABE.
It worked for me.


----------



## gtflyte (Nov 8, 2012)

Coaster Brake said:


> Just put an ad out here on the CABE.
> It worked for me.




Thanks for the response The bicycle looks to be a fun rider Nice handle bars.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Apr 24, 2013)

*Hub parts*

Hey i have one of these hub shells i think.  It says peerless on it but i dont have the internals could you possibly post pictures of the internal parts?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Apr 24, 2013)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> Hey i have one of these hub shells i think.  It says peerless on it but i dont have the internals could you possibly post pictures of the internal parts?





I don't think I ever took pictures, but surely one of the racycle guys can help you out there, I've seen an exploded view before somewhere..
I'll look and see what I can find....


----------

